# PS3/PSN Issue



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a heads up, some of you may already be experiencing this though.
Basically there is a serious screw-up in the PS3 time clock by the looks of it, so far it is affecting the most of the "Fat" units, there seems to be less of an issue with the latest "Slim" units.
Even units which are not connected to the internet are getting issues. Worst of all it will not allow you to play cetain games off-line due to the stupid trophy sync'ing :wall:
Sony are "working" on a patch 

John
http://twitter.com/SonyPlaystation
http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-Network/8001050F-Error-message/td-p/45309292


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Its a total pain in the ass that you can't play games offline!!

They better nip on then!!!!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

My mate text me this morning saying he couldnt get on COD. Presume this would be the problem then eh ?


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just had a txt also about this will a patch sort this I've got one of the first ps3s and nit covered. What a stupid problem o go wrong ! I've nt turned mine on since last week so would you recomend? Not even turnnit on till a new patch it out ?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

theshrew said:


> My mate text me this morning saying he couldnt get on COD. Presume this would be the problem then eh ?


Would think so 
The error code is 8001050F from what I remember.

John


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Grrrrrr just got home and found this out, gutted.

Was wanting a nice quite night playing games....but no more, bored!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm buying Heavy Rain tonight FFS!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

My son is tearing his hair out because it wont even let him play Modern Warfare off line.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm buying Heavy Rain tonight FFS!


i wouldnt bother

I dont like it


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got the error message before even knowing there was a problem, 

All I can say is I hope my MW2 stats dont get reset!! I will smash the PS3 straight away and buy a Xbox!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

"Registration of trophy information could not be completed. The game will quit..."
I can't play pes2010 online or offline 
some persons said the proplem will resolve in 2 march.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok got this from another forum;

Here's what's going on right now: something with the PS3's internal clock has borked in some pre-slim models. This is not a PSN issue; it has to do with your PS3's clock. This clock is NOT related to the OS clock. It seems to be a leap year bug. Setting your clock ahead will do nothing. All PS3s around the world were affected at the exact same time.

Does this affect me?

-If you have a Slim PS3, you're good to go. Continue playing it as normal. 
-If you have a "fat" PS3, you may be affected. Some fat PS3s have worked ok, but it seems a good majority have been bugged.

What does this bug mean?

-If affected, your date and time has been set to a random past date. This prevents you from signing into PSN, playing any PSN games, or using any DLC. Your trophies will also not display correctly or be able to sync.

How do I fix it?

-You can't. Even if you don't sign into PSN, it won't help. This is a hardware issue.

So, what do I do?

-Wait 24 hours. Other products that have had similar bugs have corrected themselves after the "bugged" day. On Monday around 8pm central time, all PS3s will automatically correct themselves...maybe.

-If that doesn't work, we'll need a firmware update from Sony, which should be a pretty important priority for them right now.

Did I lose my data/themes/etc?

Your save data/games/dlc/themes are fine. They'll be fixed when the PS3 is fixed. Trophies are uncertain right now, but they'll be fine if you've synced them before the PS3 was bugged. Unsynced trophies are an unknown right now. 

Basically the main board clock for the OS has done a bunk and thought it was a leap year, where as the software appears to have recognised it isn;t and changed to the 1st of March as expected and its all screwed up :wall:
Looks like SOny's respnse it to allow it to fix itself "hopefully" :tumbleweed:

Not impressed 

John


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sony say leave it well alone till we here of a working patch the bug can so some damage otherwise


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

warrenlord51 said:


> Sony say leave it well alone till we here of a working patch the bug can so some damage otherwise


Basically they aren't very sure by the sounds of it :wall:

John


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds to me like they've just shrugged their shoulders and gone "It'll probably fix itself after all". 

Very poor service and communication for such a huge issue.

Luckily my 360 is fine and I can continue playing MW2


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Sounds to me like they've just shrugged their shoulders and gone "It'll probably fix itself after all".
> 
> Very poor service and communication for such a huge issue.
> 
> Luckily my 360 is fine and I can continue playing MW2


:tumbleweed: Troll :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

John-R- said:


> :tumbleweed: Troll :tumbleweed:


How? I've got both consoles, it's not like I'm a fanboy trying to start an argument. I feel it's been a very poor response from such a huge company.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

not been on mine today but i have the slim so i imagine it should be fine from the post a few up.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

The world is changing as we know it, "Skynet" has infiltrated the PS3s, and soon the machines will rise (in the form of fat Playstations) :lol:

I'll go try mine...


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

From PlayStation.Blog:

----------------------------------------------------------
PlayStation Network Service Restored

Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media

We are aware that the internal clock functionality in the PS3 units other than the slim model, recognized the year 2010 as a leap year. Having the internal clock date change from February 29 to March 1 (both GMT), we have verified that the symptoms are now resolved and that users are able to use their PS3 normally.

If the time displayed on the XMB is still incorrect, users are able to adjust time settings manually or via the internet. If we have new information, we will update you through the PlayStation.Blog or PlayStation.com.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
----------------------------------------------------

See you all again on 4 years time for the same pollava?


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

playstation network up and running again troops


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

yes , PS3/PSN RUNNUNG again :thumb:
who play pes2010


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John-R- said:


> :tumbleweed: Troll :tumbleweed:





John-R- said:


> OOpppps another broken 360


pot,meet kettle 

the amount of updates on the ps3 is a **** take imho.every time you switch the ******* thing on it needs updating.add to that you cant play some games in single player mode is even funnier :lol:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

O well the price you have to pay for "FREE" online gaming


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> pot,meet kettle
> 
> the amount of updates on the ps3 is a **** take imho.every time you switch the ******* thing on it needs updating.add to that you cant play some games in single player mode is even funnier :lol:


Lol  how long did it take you to drag that up 
I must have posted that months ago............
p.s. where'd the image go 

John


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> How? I've got both consoles, it's not like I'm a fanboy trying to start an argument. I feel it's been a very poor response from such a huge company.


Never knew you had both 
Agreed the response from Sony has been a friggin joke, as I predicted is seems that they just waited for the issue to fix itself :wall:
My PS3 showed the the date as the 29th of feb this morning when I checked it

John


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Heh, mien has randomly jumped to 29th April ? lol, glad it's back tho, can get down to some Heavy Rain again now


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anybody lost any of their trophys or any call of duty rewards or is it all good??


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The problem couldnt be fixed with an update, it was at the core hardware level so all that was needed was the date to change to the 1st March.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

silverback said:


> the amount of updates on the ps3 is a **** take imho.every time you switch the ******* thing on it needs updating.


This annoys the hell out of me too. Just now I've turned my console on and Heavy Rain, despite having not even been out a week yet, needs a 200mb update! My 360 games update in a few seconds, this is going to take about 20 minutes. The system updates take forever and they are so frequent it gets tiring updating over and over. The downloads are much slower than on the 360 too.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the updates are an absolute farce and they need to address the issue.i also cant understand why you couldnt play single player games offline


----------

